# Does lyft have a shit list?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Was getting tons of lyft pings. Two days ago I cancelled because pickup was 5 mile away. Since then, nothing at all driving ft.

My cr probably too high.

Is there a shit list before deactivation?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

I guess there may be a shit list. How many times do or have you cancelled? Seriously, I have never cancelled any ride.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

wn100804 said:


> First off, the word ***** is censored in these forums but shit is not.


--> https://uberpeople.net/forums/UP/

But if I call someone a ***** it's different than exclaiming "shit!"
As in, "shit, *****, you ate all the pancakes! You hungry ****! Next time I ain't takin' you to IHOP imma gonna go all by meself"

"Now you tell me you took my chewing dip! What's wrong with you *****!"
Ahhh... America....


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I dunno, but I'm prolly on it.


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

it's summer.....lol........ if the sun doesn't shine i've heard it's harder to make the hay....... keep it in perspective and make it work for you........ the sun'll shine agin'.........


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Are you talking about not accepting a ping, or cancelling a ride after you accept a ping?
The latter is more "serious" than the former, but I doubt that you're being punished for that unless you do it excessively.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I cancelled a ride the other day that had a high probability of sucking. Shortly after that, my lyft app shut down and I got a nasty message about how I've severely injured the "community". I just turned the app back on and ignored it. One of my Uber pax also gave me a 4 star. It was the best day of the week. (so far)

Seems that finally, after around 1600 rides, I've figured out there are only two things that matter. Time and money. All the rest is just noise.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Was getting tons of lyft pings. Two days ago I cancelled because pickup was 5 mile away. Since then, nothing at all driving ft.
> 
> My cr probably too high.
> 
> Is there a shit list before deactivation?


A driver's account is either active or deactivated, there is nothing in between. IMO if (big if) there is such thing as a shit list, it's nothing to do with account status, or punishment of any kind, but purely a practical algorithm for the company's benefit. I.e, driver x is cancelling/declining pings, so priority is routed to other drivers in the area who are more likely to complete the ride. Again though, I think that's a very big 'if'.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't know if they keep a shit list or not. What I do know is LYFT is at the top of MY shit list!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I dunno, but I'm prolly on it.


Same lol ..


welikecamping said:


> I cancelled a ride the other day that had a high probability of sucking. Shortly after that, my lyft app shut down and I got a nasty message about how I've severely injured the "community". I just turned the app back on and ignored it. One of my Uber pax also gave me a 4 star. It was the best day of the week. (so far)
> 
> Seems that finally, after around 1600 rides, I've figured out there are only two things that matter. Time and money. All the rest is just noise.


Lmao ..
Those community grams make me laugh
I also cancel if intuition tells me after accept that ride will probably be stupid
Almost every time I ain't follow my gut I've had to kick out people or whip their ass


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Fuber and Gryft can’t deactivate you for not accepting incoming pings, they will just brow beat you with emails reminding you that your community needs you. Whatever! You just do you, just don’t accept the pings. If you do, don’t cancel a lot because that will get you deactivated.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Lyft is “ON” everybodies shit list.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Is there a shit list


Yes.

Every driver is on it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Yes. But it’s not what you think. It’s everyone who didn’t start driving in the past 30 days that are on it.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I cancelled a ride the other day that had a high probability of sucking. Shortly after that, my lyft app shut down and I got a nasty message about how I've severely injured the "community". I just turned the app back on and ignored it. One of my Uber pax also gave me a 4 star. It was the best day of the week. (so far)
> 
> Seems that finally, after around 1600 rides, I've figured out there are only two things that matter. Time and money. All the rest is just noise.


I've been logged out/deactivated for an hour about 3 times for too many cancellations after accepting on Lyft. Account is back on after the hour is up. Not sure at what point i will be permanently deactivated lol.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> A driver's account is either active or deactivated, there is nothing in between. IMO if (big if) there is such thing as a shit list, it's nothing to do with account status, or punishment of any kind, but purely a practical algorithm for the company's benefit. I.e, driver x is cancelling/declining pings, so priority is routed to other drivers in the area who are more likely to complete the ride. Again though, I think that's a very big 'if'.


That is exactly what I meant by "shit list".


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JimD said:


> it's summer.....lol........ if the sun doesn't shine i've heard it's harder to make the hay....... keep it in perspective and make it work for you........ the sun'll shine agin'.........


NAW, old bay is on Lyfts private shit list, he worked hard to get on this list and no one can take it away from him.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Was getting tons of lyft pings. Two days ago I cancelled because pickup was 5 mile away. Since then, nothing at all driving ft.
> 
> My cr probably too high.
> 
> Is there a shit list before deactivation?


 I believe it has something to do with the computer algorithm. For me it seems like the more you do the more you get. It's like the computer is rewarding you for accepting more rides. Turn down a few trips or cancel a ride and it definitely disrupts the flow.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Was getting tons of lyft pings. Two days ago I cancelled because pickup was 5 mile away. Since then, nothing at all driving ft.
> 
> My cr probably too high.
> 
> Is there a shit list before deactivation?


Every thing matters, no matter what the loud voices here might say. It's not so much a shit list as that is a human device but rather a reorganizing or recategorization by the algorithm. Both Goober and Gryft's algorithms weigh heavily the success rate of both Pick up and drop off. After all that is the algorithms main priority. Cancels are the biggest affector on that value. I also am in the proverbial dog house after accepting just 32% and canceling several " Not the ride I want" in a row. Did $77 on Monday on Gryft and ZERO the last two days.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I've gotten the "got it" message more times then I have seen bonuses lol



wn100804 said:


> I guess there may be a shit list. How many times do or have you cancelled? Seriously, I have never cancelled any ride.


Wow, just wow...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> I guess there may be a shit list. How many times do or have you cancelled? Seriously, I have never cancelled any ride.


This is virtually impossible for anyone who has driven more than a month. Misplaced P/U placements and people who do not answer the phones happen. Yesterday I got an XL ping from 6 minutes down the hill. Drove there and found 6 14-15 yo boys with three BMX bikes smiling at me. Not going to fit AND unaccompanied minors. When asked they were just going up the hill about a half mile to home.

Guess what I said?

It was a solid Troll post though.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Honestly, I don't care if I'm on Lyft's shit list. This morning, Uber was surging with a +5$, and I got so excited I accidentally cancelled the Lyft pickup for "Fabio" with the weird characters in his name. Then, I got so nervous about it, I accidentally just shut Lyft off :cools: 

That was a nice surge from Uber that went on for a good bit. Perhaps if Lyft treated me better as a "partner", I might care more.


----------



## wasnotwas (May 3, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Was getting tons of lyft pings. Two days ago I cancelled because pickup was 5 mile away. Since then, nothing at all driving ft.
> 
> My cr probably too high.
> 
> Is there a shit list before deactivation?


No List. If you are online, you are online. Since their IPO, Lyft *can NOT l*et a ride go sideways. They get rated by the quarterly earnings coming in. They want that money. If you are near, you'll get it. They won't let it slide because of cancellations. Fuggedaboutit.

This is the thang: Its just F....Slow out there during these weeks.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If Uber and Lyft have shit lists, I'm sure that my name is probably pretty high on it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> If Uber and Lyft have shit lists, I'm sure that my name is probably pretty high on it.
> 
> View attachment 331615


Oh Fozzie, Lyft created a whole new category just for you and old boy, they have your pic on their corporate wall of shame, shame, shame lol.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

I bet I’m on that shit lost too?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stephen Uno said:


> I bet I'm on that shit lost too?


Oh no you're are not, you still accept to many rides.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

wn100804 said:


> I guess there may be a shit list. How many times do or have you cancelled? Seriously, I have never cancelled any ride.


Never??!! How long have you been driving?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> If Uber and Lyft have shit lists, I'm sure that my name is probably pretty high on it.
> 
> View attachment 331615


It was the makes passengers chaser her car that got me. "Run you fat guy, Run! Bwahahahahahaha"


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> It was the makes passengers chaser her car that got me. "Run you fat guy, Run! Bwahahahahahaha"


To get on lyfts shit list you have to earn it. I consider it a badge of honor.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Was getting tons of lyft pings. Two days ago I cancelled because pickup was 5 mile away. Since then, nothing at all driving ft.
> 
> My cr probably too high.
> 
> Is there a shit list before deactivation?


I'm on uber lyft crap list at less than 5% acceptance ratio. That's of they're really counting.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Was getting tons of lyft pings. Two days ago I cancelled because pickup was 5 mile away. Since then, nothing at all driving ft.
> 
> My cr probably too high.
> 
> Is there a shit list before deactivation?


If I decline a five to six rides in a row, I seem to be put in an unofficial 15 minute timeout.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I don't know if they keep a shit list or not. What I do know is LYFT is at the top of MY shit list!


Good thing they don't keep a ***** list, only a shit list.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Honestly, I don't care if I'm on Lyft's shit list. This morning, Uber was surging with a +5$, and I got so excited I accidentally cancelled the Lyft pickup for "Fabio" with the weird characters in his name. Then, I got so nervous about it, I accidentally just shut Lyft off :cools:
> 
> That was a nice surge from Uber that went on for a good bit. Perhaps if Lyft treated me better as a "partner", I might care more.


I accidently forgot about a Lyft pickup and accepted a long Uber ride. Uber rides came raining down after that. Hmmmm...?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Oh Fozzie, Lyft created a whole new category just for you and old boy, they have your pic on their corporate wall of shame, shame, shame lol.


I've been really good with Lyft. Only had two interactions with Lyft's "safety team" this month, and only at risk of deactivation once.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Yes . You sign up and then you are on the shit list .


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Are you getting the annoying threatening emails that you have been flagged?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

It's more like --- Shit has a Lyft list.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Was getting tons of lyft pings. Two days ago I cancelled because pickup was 5 mile away. Since then, nothing at all driving ft.
> 
> My cr probably too high.
> 
> Is there a shit list before deactivation?


Rolling 50 is getting you.

If you don't know that that is, send me a PM. I am not going to discuss it openly.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> --> https://uberpeople.net/forums/UP/
> 
> But if I call someone a @@@@@ it's different than exclaiming "shit!"
> As in, "shit, @@@@@, you ate all the pancakes! You hungry @@@@! Next time I ain't takin' you to IHOP imma gonna go all by meself"
> ...


Yea, that's pretty sh*tty.


----------

